# BEST RESORT AMENITIES ON THE OUTER BANKS! 1BR~FULL KITCHEN*SLPS 4*JUNE 16-23 $700



## Egret1986 (May 3, 2018)

https://www.diamondresorts.com/destinations/property/Beachwoods-Resort

ALL UNITS NOW HAVE COMPLIMENTARY WIFI!!!!!

BEACHWOODS RESORT
1 CYPRESS KNEE TRAIL
KITTY HAWK, NC

ONE BEDROOM/ONE BATHROOM/FULL KITCHEN/SLPS 4
JUNE 16-23, 2018
$700

*THIS UNIT IS THE "B" SIDE OF A TWO BEDROOM LOCK-OUT*

FULL ACCESS TO ALL THE GREAT ON-SITE AMENITIES!

NO DAILY AMENITY FEES!


----------



## Egret1986 (May 8, 2018)

https://www.outerbanks.org/event/rogallo-kite-festival/1493/

ROGALLO KITE FESTIVAL JUNE 16-17 AT JOCKEY'S RIDGE

Nags Head
The Rogallo Kite Festival is a free and family-orientated event that features two days of kite flying to honor Francis Rogallo, NASA scientist and inventor of the flexible wing. His initial inventions started the sport of hang gliding, and his designs have carried over into the stunt kites, power kites and hang gliders that are flown today. To celebrate this innovator, visitors will be treated to a full day of kite-flying fun in one of the best destinations on the East Coast for high flyers, Jockey’s Ridge State Park.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 15, 2018)

https://www.thelostcolony.org/more-to-do/

EXPERIENCE OUTDOOR THEATER AT IT'S FINEST!

THE LOST COLONY OPENS ITS 2018 SEASON (81ST) ON MAY 25TH!

First staged in 1937, The Lost Colony is the nation’s premier and longest-running outdoor symphonic drama. Written by Pulitzer Prize-winning playwright Paul Green, The Lost Colony’s 81st anniversary season opens May 25 and plays through Aug. 22, 2018 at Manteo’s Waterside Theatre, on North Carolina’s Outer Banks.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 22, 2018)

Whether you are a history buff, outdoor adventurer or admirer of architecture, take the time to rediscover our nation’s heritage on the Outer Banks. Today, you can visit attractions that celebrate our Elizabethan history, like The Lost Colony, Roanoke Island Festival Park and the Elizabethan Gardens. It was here, on December 17, 1903, near Kitty Hawk in Kill Devil Hills, that Wilbur & Orville Wright broke man's bond to the earth with their first powered flight. Visitors can experience the magic of that inventive breakthrough at the Wright Brothers National Memorial, and the spirit of flight remains alive at Jockey's Ridge State Park, North Carolina’s most visited state park, and tallest sand dunes on the East Coast-a favorite spot for hang gliding and kite flying. See the Bodie Island Lighthouse and the majestic Cape Hatteras Lighthouse, which stands at 208 feet, the tallest in the United States. These sites are among the many treasures found along the shores of the Outer Banks.

Beachwoods Resort still available for June 16-23.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 27, 2018)

https://www.fws.gov/refuge/alligator_river/


*Alligator River*
National Wildlife Refuge | North Carolina

The refuge includes more than 154,000 wildlife acres of wetland habitats and a wide variety of wildlife, ranging from wood ducks and alligators to black bears and red wolves. Plant species, including Atlantic white cedar, bald cypress, wildflowers and shrubs, are abundant. Visitors will find hiking and wildlife trails, observation platforms, fishing areas and kayaking and canoeing routes.


----------



## bendadin (May 28, 2018)

Egret1986 said:


> https://www.diamondresorts.com/destinations/property/Beachwoods-Resort
> 
> ALL UNITS NOW HAVE COMPLIMENTARY WIFI!!!!!



Does the whole resort have wifi now? That would be HUGE!!!


----------



## Egret1986 (May 28, 2018)

bendadin said:


> Does the whole resort have wifi now? That would be HUGE!!!



Huge, indeed!  Yes, I was there in March.....ALL UNITS AND RESORT AMENITIES NOW HAVE WIFI!!!!!   There will be no additional fees for the amenities and WIFI.  There is also gated resort beach parking in Kitty Hawk.

A new General Manager came on-board last year and things have greatly improved around the resort.  Staffing changes have taken place and a new Outer Banks housekeeping service has been hired.  We had no issues at all when we were there in March.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 31, 2018)

Available for up to four.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 10, 2018)

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attract...Powells_Point_Outer_Banks_North_Carolina.html

GIGANTIC NEW OUTDOOR WATER PARK JUST 6.5 MILES FROM KITTY HAWK!

NEW!   ON THE RIGHT SIDE OF THE ROAD BEFORE HEADING INTO THE OUTER BANKS IN POWELL'S POINT.  

BEACHWOODS RENTAL AVAILABLE 6/16-6/23


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 12, 2018)

I will reference Richard's recent post, The Outer Banks of North Carolina - Driving Tour

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/the-outer-banks-of-north-carolina-driving-tour.275148/

Rental available.


----------

